
Tech company contract – disclosing creations after leaving the company? - somkodko
I am recently reviewing a new employment contract at one of the major social media tech companies in Silicon Valley.<p>In the contract it says the typical intellectual property stuff and how they own everything except as outline in the California Labor Law 2870.<p>However, one little thing they snuck in there says that during the period of the relationship AND for one year after, I must disclose to the company in writing of any inventions created by me or jointly with someone else. And when I do that, I must provide in writing all evidence that the invention qualifies for protection under California Labor Law 2870.<p>This seems a bit ridiculous to me. Essentially anything I invent for one year after my employment I must now tell the company??? Why? What if I go work for another big tech company, and invent stuff there, do I now have to inform my old company? Isn&#x27;t that some sort of breech of contract with my new company?<p>Anyone have any info on what the point of such a clause is and what happens if I go ahead and make something but never tell my old company I no longer work for?<p>Notes:<p>California Labor Law 2870:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;law.justia.com&#x2F;codes&#x2F;california&#x2F;2011&#x2F;lab&#x2F;division-3&#x2F;2870-2872&#x2F;2870
======
techjuice
Be smart and talk to a lawyer before signing, they may be able to have your
contract renegotiated in more favorable terms. When I leave a company it is no
longer their business what I create once the official last day of employment
has ended. If you start your own company you would possibly end up giving away
your own proprietary company information or for if you work for someone else
you may not be allowed to disclose what you create publicly and signing those
terms could conflict with the terms you agree to with another employer.

